# الشيخوخــــــــة...!!!! (موضوع متكامل)



## ABOTARBO (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*عندما نتحدث عن الشيخوخة






من المعروف أن  الإنسان عندما يمر في كل مرحلة من مراحل عمره يكون لهذه المرحلة مهام يتوجب القيام بها وقد أسهم علم الاجتماع وعلم النفس في فهم الكثير عن النفس البشرية وما تمر به في كل مرحلة
 من مراحل العمر وفي كل مجتمع

وعندما نتحدث عن الشيخوخة فإننا نتحدث عن مرحلة من العمر يصعب تحديدها بالأرقام وإن كان لفظ المسن يطلق عادة على من تجاوز الخمس والستين من عمره

هذه المرحلة من العمر يكون المرء فيها قد جمع من الخبرات والتجارب في حياته الشيء الكثير وهو يقف على أعتاب فترة من الانحدار البدني أو الفكري أو كلاهما معاً. 

إنه ينظر إلى العقود الستة التي خلفها وراءه ويقوم إما واعياً مدركاً أو بدون وعي منه بتقييم هذه الفترة الزمنية الطويلة وما قدم فيها لنفسه ومن بعده من ذرية أو حتى للجنس البشري.
 قد يكون الرضى وبالتالي الارتياح النفسي وقد يكون عدم الرضى وبالتالي الانهيار فريسة للأمراض النفسية من اكتئاب وقلق ونحو ذلك

كذلك فإن المسن في هذه المرحلة من العمر يتوقع أن يأخذ مقابل سني العطاء الطويلة ، يتوقع أن يقابل بالعرفان والتقدير ممن أفنى حياته في خدمتهم من ذرية أو عم

وفي الغالب أن سلوكيات المسنين تكون محكومة بظروف حياتهم عبر السنين وأنماط شخصيتهم وظروف حياتهم الحالية 

ولكن يمكن القول دون مجانية الصواب أن المسنين أقل مرونة وهذا شبيه بعدم مرونة عضلاتهم وجلودهم – كذلك فإنه يصعب عليهم تقبّل التغيير في أسلوب الحياة والأفكار والسلوكيات وإن فرض عليهم الواقع ذلك التغيير فإنهم يواجهون بالرفض وعدم القبول وعدم القدرة على التكيف وبالتالي الشعور بالاضطراب والقلق والخوف أو حتى الكآبة

من ناحية أخرى فإن المسن يكون أقل استجابة وأبطأ في تفاعلاته ومن ثم فإن الأمور التي تحتاج استجابة سريعة وجواباً أو عملاً سريعاً تكون صعبة عليه وإذا ما كان ذلك واجباً أو مطلوباً منه فإنه يفشل ، فمثلاً عند قيادة السيارة قد لا يمكنه تفادي التوقف المفاجئ للسيارة التي أمامه. 
وإدراكاً للمسنين لهذا القصور تجدهم يقودون سياراتهم ببطء وهدوء يقلل من احتمال هذه التفاعلات السريعة

وما دمنا في نفس الموضوع من بطء الاستجابة فإن قدرة المسن على التعبير عن مشاعره تكون أقل فيبدو بارداً قليل التفاعل لا يفرح بسرعة ولا يحزن بسرعة وقد يخلق ذلك حساسية لدى ذويه الذين لا يدركون هذه الخاصية فيتهمونه بعدم الاكتراث واللامبالاة.
 ولكن تجدر الإشارة إلى أن التقدم الكبير في السن وضمور الفص الجبهي للدماغ يؤدي إلى التغيرات السريعة والغير عادية في المزاج فمثلاً يبكي المسن بسرعة عند الحديث عن قريب أو صديق حصل له شىء مزعج  ولكنه لا يلبث أن يضحك عندما يكون هناك سبب للضحك ولو بسيط و بالتالي يتأثر الأداء الوظيفي بالتقدم في السن خاصة في المواقع التي تعتمد علي كفاءة الوظائف الذهنية مثل الأنشطة الحسية والإدراكية و الانتباه المتقطع و الذاكرة
 والتعامل السريع مع المعلومات . 
وهناك اتجاه في بعض الدول المتقدمة إلي انتقال العامل بعد 45 عاماً من العمل العضلي العنيف إلي أعمال أخف.

والمسنون عادة لا تناسبهم الأعمال التي لا يمكنهم التحكم في سرعتها أو تلك التي يرهقهم فيها الجري وراء الحافز المادي (العمل بالقطعة) أو تلك الأعمال التي تتطلب الحركة المستمرة أو سرعة الأداء أو الحاجة إلي تعلم مهارات جديدة .

أن المسن تقل كفاءته العضلية عن العامل الأصغر سناً ومن هنا فإنه يوجه إلي مجالات أخرى يكون فيها أكثر فائدة ، ولكي يتحقق ذلك ينبغي أن يهيأ له عمل يتوافق مع قدراته وتغيراته السمعية والبصرية والذهنية وأن تحدد المجالات التي يمكن أن يؤديها بكفاءة أكبر .

قد تكون هذه الخاصية من بطء الاستجابة وعدم القدرة على الانفعال أو التفاعل السريع مثلبة في بعض الأحيان ولكنه منقبة للكبار فهم لا يتهورون ولا ينفعلون ولا يستعجلون في مواجهة الأحداث. بل يتروون ويفكرون تخدمهم خبرتهم وتجاربهم الطويلة – فتكون غالباً
 آراؤهم صائبة وقراراتهم صحيحة

وإضافة إلى ما ذكر من عوامل التقدم في العمر من الناحية النفسية والاجتماعية فإن المسن يحدث تغيرات جسدية سلبية كثيرة فمثلاً يضعف البصر ويقل السمع وتضمر العضلات فتقل القوة الجسدية ويتجعد الجلد ويتساقط الشعر. 

وهذا النقص بالذات في الحواس المهمة مثل السمع والبصر وفي القوة الجسدية يواكبه ازدياد الأمراض التي يمكن أن يصاب بها مثل ارتفاع ضغط الدم وداء البول السكري وليونة العظام وهم نتيجة لذلك قد يحجمون عن الاختلاط والاجتماع وإذا ما توجب عليهم ذلك فإنهم يلتزمون الصمت إذ تحد من مشاركتهم ضعف السمع والبصر ناهيك عن عدم فهمهم لما يدور بين بني الجيل الجديد من حوارات ومواضيع. كذلك فإن عدم قدرة المسن على الرؤية الجيدة تجعله يخطئ في استعمال دوائه فيأخذ أكثر مما يجب أو أقل وفي هذا ضرر كبير على صحته
أما النوم فإن المسن تقل قدرته على النوم ساعات طويلة فهو ينام مبكراً ويستيغظ كثيراً وبالتالي فهو ينام ساعات أقل ليلاً ويحتاج إلى النوم في النهار
 أكثر لتعويض ما يفوت عليه من الراحة..

يتبع...

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*تعريف المسن والشيخوخة :




اختلفت الآراء وتضاربت في تعريف المسن ؟ وهل هو الذي بلغ من العمر سنا معيناً 65 عاماً مثلاُ فأكثر ؟ أو هو الذي تبدو عليه آثار تميزه بكبر السن ؟ .

هناك رأي بأن الشيخوخة تغير طبيعي في حياة الإنسان أي أنها تطور فسيولوجي شأنها كمرحلة الرضاعة والطفولة والبلوغ والسن الوسط ثم الكهولة، وهذه سنة الله في خلقه وقد يفسر هذا التغير الفسيولوجي بأنه نتيجة التحول الذي يطرأ علي أنسجة كبير السن وخلاياه .

وهناك رأي أخر بأن الشيخوخة هي نتيجة لتراكم ظواهر كثيرة منها ما هو مرضي- مثل تصلب الشرايين والأمراض المزمنة -ومنها ما هو بسبب نقص التغذية والتقلبات الجوية والحالة النفسية والعصبية والحالة المناعية ومنها ما هو بسبب المؤثرات الداخليـة والخارجية والإسراف فـي تعاطي العقاقير والعدوى 00 إلي آخره مما يـؤدي إلـي الاضمحلال والشيخوخة ،
 ذلك إذا أتـت مبكـرة عن ميعادها الافتراضي.

هذا ويلعب الاستعداد الشخصي والعائلي دورا في بلوغ الإنسان مرحلة الشيخوخة قبل الأوان وهو الذي يصدق عليه القول بالشيخوخة المبكرة .

والفصل بين هذه الأنواع قد لا يكون بالسهولة أو الإمكان ولهذا تعتبر الشيخوخة خلاصة تلك المسببات جميعاً .

ولقد اختلفت الآراء كذلك في الوقت الذي تبدأ فيه الشيخوخة ، وأوضحت دراسات عدة أن التقدم في السن ، وبالتالي ظهور أعراض الشيخوخة سواء صحياً أو نفسياً أو عقلياً قد يبدأ في أي مرحلة من مراحل العمر 0000 فالقدرات عامة تبدأ في التغير ابتداء من سن العشرين، ومن جهة أخرى فمن المعروف أن سن الشخص قد لا يكون بالضرورة متفقاً واحتفاظه بوظائفه البدنية .

وعلي هذا يتفق الكثيرون علي تعريف الشيخوخة بأنها مرحلة العمر التي تبدأ فيها الوظائف الجسدية والعقلية في التدهور بصورة أكثر وضوحاً مما كانت عليه في 
الفترات السابقة من العمر .

يتبع...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*التغييرات المنظورة التي تصاحب التقدم في السن




هناك تغيرات فسيولوجية تؤثر علي القوة العضلية والقدرة علي التحمل وتضعف العظام وتتأثر أنسجة المفاصل خاصة في السيدات ، وتتأثر وظائف القلب والأوعية الدموية كل هذا يجعل القدرة علي المجهود البدني محدودة ويتأثر الجهاز التنفسي ، ونتيجة لهذه التغيرات تقل قدرة المسن علي أداء العمل العضلي كلما تقدم عمره ولا سيما في أداء الأعمال قصيرة الأمد التي تتطلب مجهوداً فائقاً لمدة قصيرة وكذلك الأعمال التي تتطلب جهداً متوسطاً لمدة طويلة وكذلك تتأثر الوظائف الحسية مثل التغيرات التي تصيب العينين والسمع 

كما أن هناك العديد من المتغيرات التي تصيب الجهاز العصبي وتؤثر علي القدرة علي أداء العمل وسرعة التعامل مع المعلومات الواردة إليه .

التغيرات التي تطرأ على حياة المسن

ويمر المسن في مرحلة الشيخوخة بعدة تغيرات حادة :-

* متغيرات اجتماعية واقتصادية

* متغيرات عصبية جسمانية تنعكس على الحالة النفسية

* الاضطرابات النفسية والعقلية للمسنين

لكل ما سبق نتبين لماذا تزداد نسبة إصابة المسن بالاضطرابات النفسية والعقلية حيث تزداد النسبة من 20% إلى 37 – 30 % في المسنين أولئك الذين يعيشون في مؤسسات رعاية المسنين

الاضطرابات الذهنية :-

وتتمثل في الاضطراب الذهني وضلالات الاضطهاد والاضطرابات الوجدانية

الاضطرابات العصبية :

وتتمثل في القلق والوساوس القهرية المختلفة وتوهم المرض وترتفع نسبتها في المسن الذي تقل قدرته التأقليمية في الحياة العامة

الشيخوخة والمرض النفسي :-

أن سن الشخص أو وضعه لا يعد سببا لإصابته بالاكتئاب وذلك لان الاكتئاب مرض يمكن علاجه ان معظم المصريين كبار السن ليسوا مكتئبين انهم يمارسون حياة نشطة ومنتجة حتى هؤلاء الأشخاص الذين يعانون من أمراض عضوية او تدهور مالي ، أو فقدان القارب لا يزالون ينعمون بصحة نفسية جيدة وعلى الرغم من حدوث العديد من الأمراض النفسية في متأخر العمر الا أنها ليست حتمية الحدوث في فترة الشيخوخة  ان بعض كبار السن (المسنين) يعانون من بعض مظاهر القلق التوتر اضطرابات النوم الشعور بالوحدة – العزلة – الاجتماعية – الخوف من تركهم بلا اهتمام  ويعتبر الاكتئاب من اشهر الأمراض النفسية ويعد السبب المؤدي إلى تفشي حالات الانتحار بين المسنين وقد تحجب بعض الشكوى الجسمانية الأعراض المصاحبة للاكتئاب ، ولقد أوضحت الدراسات أن المسنين الذين يعانون من الأفكار الانتحارية قاموا بزيارة الطبيب المعالج لهم في الشهر الذي ظهرت فيه هذه الأعراض ولم يكن هذا الطبيب طبيبا نفسيا مختصا ومن ثم لم يحصل هؤلاء على العلاج المناسب لمثل حالاتهم وهو ما قد يمثل لدى المسن خطورة خاصة انه يساعد على تصعيد بعض الأمراض الطبية الأخرى فلقد أوضحت الدراسات أن الاكتئاب يزيد من معدل الإصابة بالأزمات القلبية والعدوى الخطيرة  فعلى سبيل المثال يرجع بعض الأمراض القلبية إلى حدوث بعض التغيرات البيوكيميائية داخل مخ الشخص المكتئب وينجم عنها ازدياد عدد ضربات القلب وارتفاع نسبة الكلوسترول في الدم  بينما يرجع البعض الآخر تلك الأمراض التي تحدث للقلب إلى عدم اهتمام هؤلاء الذين يعانون من الاكتئاب بنظام التغذية  والكشف الطبي – ومعالجة ضغط الدم المرتفع لذلك يصابون بالأزمات القلبية التي قد تؤدي إلى وفاتهم أن الأمراض النفسية التي قد تصيب المسنين قد تنجم عن بعض الأمراض العضوية الأخرى كمشاكل الغدد الصماء (انخفاض وظيفة الغدد) التهاب المفاصل وضعف السمع أو البصر التي يعاني منها نصف هؤلاء المترددين على العيادات النفسية وكذلك السرطان ، الأرق – السكر ، الجلطات الدماغية – الأنفلونزا )  في بعض الحيان قد تخطئ في تشخيص الاكتئاب لدى المسنين ففى بعض الحالات قد تشخص حالات فقدان الذاكرة والقلق والارتباك التي تصحب الاكتئاب على أنها أعراض مرض الزهايمر فلو كان الأمر كذلك وكانت 

هذه الأعراض هي أعراض مرض الزهايمر (التدهور التدريجي في وظائف العقل) فلا ينفع حينئذ العلاج بل قد تؤدي تلك الأعراض الى الموت – ولكن قد يمكن بالعلاج المناسب القضاء على هذا المرض وفي الختام ان لدينا رؤية متفائلة نحو هؤلاء المسنين وذلك من منطق أيماننا بأن كبار السن لديهم القدرة على العيش حياة سعيدة وذات مغزى بالرغم من ضغوط الشيخوخة وأعبائها وما يصاحبها من أمراض عضوية ولكن إذا تم تشخيص نوع الاكتئاب الذي لديهم وتقديم العلاج المناسب
 لهم كان ذلك يؤدي إلى نتائج مبهرة

  تهدف الصحة النفسية تطبيقياً إلى الوقاية من الاضطرابات النفسية أولاً ، وعلاج الاضطرابات النفسية والمحافظة على استمرار الصحة والتكيف الأفضل ثانياً . وفي الجانب الأول نعمل على تحديد الجوانب التي يمكن أن تسبب الاضطرابات ، ثم نعمل على إزالتها وإبعاد الأفراد عنها مع توفير الشروط العامة التي تعطي الفرد قوة عملية لمواجهة الظروف الصعبة . وفي الجانب الثاني تقوم المؤسسات المتخصصة بدعم الفرد من جهة ، وعلاج مشكلاته النفسية التي يمكن أن توجد لديه من الجهة الثانية ، ثم مرافقته لخطوات من أجل التأكد من حسن عودته إلى أسلم وضع وإلى انتظام ذلك في شروط الحياة المختلفة .

 وهذا ما يدفعنا كعاملين في مجال الصحة النفسية للعناية بالفرد والعناية بالبيئات المختلفة شديدة الالتصاق به . 
وفي مجال المسنين فإن الشيخوخة تقترن بالاستهلاك التدريجي للأعضاء والتغيرات الحيوية التي تطرأ على الجسم والتي ترافق الشيخوخة وهكذا فإنه من الطبيعي أن يحدث هذا التدهور في استهلاك العضلات
 كمرحلة من مراحل الحياة . 

يتبع...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*أهم جوانب حياة المسن ومميزاتها





1- قد تمتد فترة الشيخوخة عشرات السنين ولذلك أثره في حياة الفرد ومن حوله من معارف وأصدقاء وأهل ..

2- يعاني المسن من ضعف جسمي عام في الإحساس والعضلات والعظام والنشاط الجسمي الداخلي ( هضمي وبولي ودموي وجلدي ) وضعف عام في النضارة .. وبدء ظهور الترهلات . وأعراض الشيخوخة هذه تظهر على كل إنسان ..

3- نضوج علمي وغزارة وثراء فكري ، حيث أن أكابر العلماء خير إنتاجهم الفكري في هذه المرحلة ( ما بعد الستين ) ويكون لدى المسن أيضاً ثراء شخصي بالخبرة الذاتية مع الآخرين حيث يفهم الحياة فهماً واقعياً ويدرك الحياة بعيداً عن الخيال وبواقعية عملية .

4- معاناة صحية في تناوب مع المتاعب المرضية ، ويتطلب ذلك عناية صحية متواصلة ودقيقة .

5- صلابة نفسية واجتماعية في الاتجاهات ، يصعب معها التكيف والتوافق النفسي للمسن مع مستجدات الحياة وما تتطلبه من علاقات وأنماط سلوكية جديدة مع عدة أجيال مما يجعله يعاني من صعوبات التوافق الضروري للحياة الهادئة

6- يرى المسن نفسه إما متخوفاً من الوصول للشيخوخة أو منكراً لها ولا يعطي لها بالاً في تصرفاته ، وكلما تقدم به السن شعر بالعجز أكثر ويحدث ذلك في المجتمعات الغربية حيث يرى المسن نفسه قد وصل لمرحلة سلبية في حياته وذلك نتيجة لطبيعة العلاقات الاجتماعية المفككة ، والروابط العائلية الضعيفة .

وبالنسبة ٍإليهم فإن مشكلة سن التقاعد قد خلقت مشاكل جديدة تتعلق بتحقيق الذات ، وبحقوقهم كبشر وفي شعورهم بتدني المستوى المعيشي ، وعدم ملائمته لصحتهم ورفاهيتهم ، ولصحة ورفاهية أسرهم وأيضاً لزيادة الحاجة إلى الرعاية الصحية والطبية والاجتماعية والنفسية ويرافق ذلك شعورهم بعدم الأمان بسبب تقدم السن وكل ذلك يساهم في نشوء مشكلات المسنين . أما في مجتمعاتنا الأكثر التزاماً بالنواحي الدينية فإننا نجد أن كبر السن يصاحبه ارتفاع في المكانة ويعامل المسن بالتبجيل والاحترام والتوقير ..

ومن ناحية أخرى يؤدي الانقطاع عن العمل  في عصرنا الراهن إلى زيادة النظر للشيخوخة بوصفها مشكلة نفسية واجتماعية حيث أن التوقف عن العمل يتضمن انقطاع أدوار اجتماعية هامة ، وتقلصاً في الدخل وتقليلاً في فرص الاتصالات الاجتماعية ، وزيادة في الوحدة والفراغ وهذا ما توصل إليه العلماء عموماً بأن التقاعد هو أمر سلبي .

والمشكلات يمكن أن تكون انفعالية وجدانية كالشعور بالفشل أو الاحباط مما يؤدي إلى أن تغلب على هؤلاء روح التشاؤم . وقد يصل ببعضهم إلى الشك بأقرب المقربين إليهم . ويكون سلوكهم متسماً بالشك والحذر والحساسية والتأثر الانفعالي ( قد يتزوج المسن ممن هي في سن بناته ويتصابى وعند عجزه يتهمها 
ويشك بها وبهذا لا يوقر نفسه )

وهناك مشكلات ذهنية فكرية وذلك نتيجة لضعف الحواس وضعف الانتباه وعدم القدرة على التركيز ، مما يضعف المدركات بالإضافة إلى ضيق الاهتمام وإلى ضعف الذاكرة وتشتتها وسرعة النسيان مما يجعل الفرد يتمركز بشكل محوري في تفكيره حول شيء مما يبدو
 شبيهاً بالوسوسة أو الهلوسة .  

وأما المشكلات الصحية فإن أمراض الشيخوخة تعتبر أكثر خطورة لضعف مقاومة الجسم لدى المسن وشدة تأثره وضعفه مما يقلل فرص إجراء جراحات ضرورية لصحته . كما أن ضعف الجسم عموماً يظهر لديه أمراضاً ومشكلات جسدية مثل أمراض القلب والشرايين وهشاشة العظام والكسور والأمراض الجلدية والحسية .
 وغيرها وقد يظهر لدى المريض توهم بالأمراض وتركيز زائد على الصحة حيث ينظر للعرض البسيط بأنه خطير

وهناك مشكلات اقتصادية يعاني منها المسنون لنقص مواردهم المالية ، ولضعف الأداء لديهم ، أو للتقاعد ، أو لترك العمل ، وهذا في حد ذاته مشكلة نفسية واجتماعية وصحية واقتصادية بأبعادها المؤثرة والمتأثرة .

وأما المشكلات الاجتماعية فإن ازدياد العمر يقلل من الأصدقاء بسبب تفرقهم إما بالبعد أو بالوفاة أو بالسفر . وكذلك الأولاد لانهماكهم بشؤون الحياة .

 وأما شريك الحياة الزوجية فقد يتوفى وبالتالي يظل المسن يعاني من الوحدة وآثارها النفسية . وكذلك فإن عدداً غير قليل من المسنين يعاني من الصلابة الاجتماعية لصعوبة تكيفه وتبنيه لأنماط جديدة في السلوك والتفكير .

يتبع...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*كيفية التعامل مع المسن...
*
*




الوقاية من مشكلات الشيخوخة وعلاجها :

احترام وتوقير كبار السن

توفير الرعاية الصحية بالفحص الطبي والدوري للكشف عن أي مشكلات صحية في بدايتها ، وقبل استفحالها ، والوقاية من العدوى ، والاهتمام الصحي الجيد والوقاية من المرض بشكل أكبر عند المسن وذلك لنقص وضعف مقاومته .

 رعاية المسن والاهتمام به أولاً بأول في حل المشكلات أو إشباع الحاجات ، ولابد من عمل برنامج نشاط حركي جسمي وذهني عقلي له لمساعدته على روح التفاؤل ليعيش شيخوخته بأوسع وأكمل شيء ممكن . ولابد من الاهتمام بالعمر العقلي ومراعاته وكذلك العمر التحصيلي والمستوى الفسيولوجي والانفعالي والاجتماعي والجنسي فالشيخوخة لا تعد بالعمر الزمني فقط .

تشجيع المسن على البحث والاطلاع حتى نبقي ذاكرته متنبهة ، ونشجعه على تحديد أهداف للمستقبل يسعى لتحقيقها ، ونحثه على السعي لذلك .

الاهتمام بالتوافق الاجتماعي والعلاقات الاجتماعية بين المتكافئين سناً وثقافة ، حتى يشتركوا في الاتجاهات والاهتمامات ، مع التركيز على الهوايات المفيدة والرياضة الخفيفة ( مثل المشي ) والاهتمام بالهندام العام .

كذلك تنمية العلاقات بأفراد الأجيال الأخرى لضرورة امتزاج الأجيال التي تساعد المسن على حياته



كيفية التعامل مع المسن؟
1-  المسن يحتاج للحنان والرعاية والعطف مثل الصغير تماماً ويجب أن لا نبخل عليه بذلك

2-  يجب عدم الاصطدام مع المسن في رأي معين لأن موافقته وقتياً ومن ثم العودة مرة أو مرات أخرى لمحاولة إقناعه تأتي غالباً بما نرغبه من نتائج

3-  المسن لا يتحمل الإلحاح عليه ومطالبته بالإسراع في أمر ما واستعجاله ويجب أن نعطيه الوقت الكافي لإنجاز ما يريد عمله

4-  يجب عدم مؤاخذة المسن لبرودته أو عدم اكتراثه بأمر معين لأن هذا يعين فقط أنه يحتاج إلى وقت أطول للتفاعل مع الأحداث لا عدم المبالاة

5- يجب أن ندرك أن المسن يستمتع بالحديث عن الماضي السحيق لأنه يتذكره أكثر من الأحداث القريبة ولأنه يشعر باستعراض تجاربه وخبراته ، فعلينا أن لا نحرمه من ذلك بل نظهر له التفاعل والإعجاب

6- إن قصور السمع والبصر لدى المسن يجعله يبتعد شيئاً فشيئاً عن أحداث الواقع وذلك يوجب علينا التحدث بصوت مسموع ومحاولة جذب المسن للواقع بإخباره بما يدور من حوله وأخذ رأيه ومداعبته لأن ذلك مما يؤخر في عملية الانفصال عن الواقع والتي تحدث في الشيخوخة المتأخرة أو الهرم

 7- أن يتسع صدرك لأسئلته عن كل شي في أي وقت 0

8- أن تعرف انك في يوم من الأيام أن طال بك العمر ستجلس مكانه وتتصرف تصرفه 0

 9 - كن البادئ بإلقاء التحية مبتسماً ، أما إذا كنت لا تراه يومياً ، فصافحه و قبِّله أو قبِّل أيديه .

 10- افتتح الحديث بما يرغب  الاطمئنان عنه و معرفة أخباره أو ما يسره سماعه .

 11- احرص قدر الإمكان على عدم قيامه لعمل ما بنفسه  أثناء وجودك جالساً معه و أنت تنظر أو تتلهى بما ليس ضرورياً . . . إلا إذا كانت رغبته في ذلك .

 12- إذا جلست معه إلى مائدة الطعام فابدأ بالسكب في صحنه أولاً و قرِّب إليه البعيد مما يرغب في أكله قبل أن تبدأ بنفسك .

 13 -لا تدعه يقوم عن مائدة الطعام لفتح الباب أو استقبال الزائرين أو للرد على الهاتف أو لإحضار شيء وتبقى جالساً .

 14- إذا أردت مغادرة البيت لرحلة أو نزهة أو زيارة . . . ، فكن أنت الذي يحمل الأغراض ، خاصة ، الثقيلة منها ، و لا تدعه ينتظرك خارجاً مع الحر أو البرد الشديدين فيما أنت ترتدي ثيابك أو تسرح شعرك أو تتحدث مع أصدقائك .

 15- كن أنت الذي يخرج أخيراً من المنزل ، و يتفقد إحكام غلق الأبواب ..

 16- لا تخاطبه بصيغة الأمر ، أو بلهجة المستفهم الموبخ كأن تسأل : " لم تأخرت عن فعل هذا او تلك؟!" " أو " كان يجب عليك أن تفعل ذلك . ." و إذا كان لا بد من التذكير فليكن ذلك بلطف و هدوء أعتقد أنك لو فعلت ذلك كان مناسباً " .

 17- لا تضطره على فعل أمر يكره القيام به أو يبغضه و لا تثقل كاهله  بما لا يحب .

 18- لا تصرخ في وجوهه ساخطاً ، و لا ترم ما في يدك غضباً أمامه .

 19- إذا اعترضته ضائقة مالية و كنت ميسور الحال فمن الواجب عليك أن تبادر فوراً لقضاء حاجته كي لا يضطر للطلب منك فضلاً عن غيرك .

20- عند انتقال المسن من منزله الذي تعود عليه إلى مكان آخر مثل المستشفى مثلاً يتوجب الاهتمام بتقريبه للواقع والتحدث معه وإخباره عن المكان والزمان والناس من حوله ليظل مرتبطاً بواقعه

       أخيرا تذكر دائما ان المسن هو في مرحلة عمريه قريبة من الانتقال من الحياة الأرضية إلى الحياة الأبدية  ، ولابد له من التعامل بواقعية وأن يكون نموذجاً يحتذي ، وأن يبعد عن السلوكيات السيئة . وعليه أن يتعظ من شيبته ويجعلها مذكراً له.


منقووووووول للأمانة


*​


----------



## candy shop (15 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع راااااااائع ومتكامل 

شكرااااااااااا ابو تربو 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أكتوبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع ومتكامل
> 
> شكرااااااااااا ابو تربو
> 
> ...



*ميرسى خااااااااااااااالص يا أمى 
لمروركم الطيب وتشجيعكم المستمر*


----------



## fifi live (13 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم انا اريد تحميله على حسوبي لكنني لم استطع ارجو المساعدة


----------



## fifi live (13 أبريل 2011)

و شكرااا على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أبريل 2011)

fifi live قال:


> السلام عليكم انا اريد تحميله على حسوبي لكنني لم استطع ارجو المساعدة


*سلام....
+ بصى حضرتك فى طريقتين للحفظ :
- ممكن عن طريق  copy و paste 
- او تحفظى لينك الصفحة عند حضرتك .

+ ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2011)

موضوع رااااااااااااائع يا ابو تربو 
شكرا كتير ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااائع يا ابو تربو
> شكرا كتير ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ميرسى لتشجيع حضرتك*


----------



## esamkoko123 (9 فبراير 2012)

*استاذ ابوتربو موضوع رائع شامل اسمحلى انقله عندى ربنا يعوضك ومنتظرين المزيد*


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 فبراير 2012)

esamkoko123 قال:


> *استاذ ابوتربو موضوع رائع شامل اسمحلى انقله عندى ربنا يعوضك ومنتظرين المزيد*


سلام.........
+ طبعا حضرتك انقله احنا ناخد بركة
+ بلاش كلمة استاذ دى وميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
+ ربنا معاكم 
سلام ونعمه


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*المسن بحاجة لشيئ واحد حسب تفكيرى ...... تتلخلص فى ألا يعتبره ذويه إنه شخص لا يوجد من بحاجه إليه ...... *


----------



## رنا الأمورة (29 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا  على  الموضوع القيم


----------



## naguib samir (21 نوفمبر 2013)

هذا افضل موضوع في المنتدى


----------

